
Show HN: Calculate your chances of getting a work visa to live in top countries - betocmn
https://www.duoflag.com
======
317070
Of course you require an email address to calculate that. In the last step of
the form. A form that asked me for information which is very relevant for
targeting me with adds.

~~~
scrooched_moose
My friend a@aol.com is getting some more spam from this site which allowed me
to see the results, but even then it's not very useful (yet).

It only calculates odds for 5 countries at the momenet: US, Australia, New
Zealand, Canada, UK; which also really isn't revealed until the very end.

~~~
betocmn
Thank you. Just a clarification:

We send absolutely no spam. As explained in other comments, this is a regular
website sign-up (the copy is now improved to be clear about the e-mail) and
after the results, we hope to see you in our immigration newsletter [0] via
Substack (a company funded by YC and A16Z).

[0]: [https://duoflag.substack.com](https://duoflag.substack.com)

------
sawmurai
Please mention upfront that you require an email address so I can avoid losing
two minutes of my life.

Edit: Only if you are the author of this site, of course :)

~~~
betocmn
Thank you, it makes sense to me. I've just adjusted the copy.

------
udayrddy
That is definitely a helpful service. Here are some suggestions.

    
    
      Provide the metrics considered for the score
    
      Consider suggestions on how to improve the score
    
      Why email id when you are not ready with a premium service to offer

~~~
betocmn
Thanks so much!

Spot on, after I add support to more destination countries, it will be
interesting to provide personalised suggestions.

As for the e-mail address, down the page, we talk about the substack
newsletter [0], but I need to do a better job to communicate that and possibly
review the flow.

[0]: [https://duoflag.substack.com/](https://duoflag.substack.com/)

~~~
abnercoimbre
Hi,

Thank you for your work! As you know, there is collective fatigue when asked
to hand over info to third parties just to see another cycle of privacy
concerns, subscription schemes, and breaches. We're so exhausted.

Expect questions and pushback, because when the big companies start to care
about the privacy message, they've seen the trends.

I'd recommend Mailchimp which is at least well-known. Otherwise yeah, make the
purpose of collecting our addresses very, very clear.

~~~
betocmn
Thanks so much, that's really helpful. I think it's just a communication
issue, as other users suggested, I need to explain it better up-front.

I'm using Substack [0] which is funded by YC and a16z, what do you think?

[0]: [https://www.substack.com](https://www.substack.com)

------
rwmurrayVT
That email requirement though... I understand that having an email list is
valuable, but I'm wondering what exactly you're planning on doing with it? I'm
stuck in a load circle after hitting submit so I'm unsure if you need email
validation at this time.

Edit: I see below now confirm etc. etc. mastermind group etc. etc.

------
Fernicia
According to this, a US citizen has a 54% chance of being able to work in the
United States. That's great, thanks.

~~~
pwinnski
As a US citizen, I got 100% for the US, which seemed correct.

------
betocmn
Creator here. Thanks for giving it a go.

Some countries use a points-based immigration system [0], which makes it
easier to do the basic calculation. For the others, I have to create an
internal set of rules based on skill shortages and the general availability of
immigration programs.

[0]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points-
based_immigration_syste...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points-
based_immigration_system)

------
kaibee
Instead of providing your real email:
[https://www.guerrillamail.com/](https://www.guerrillamail.com/)

Second, I entered that I have a US Citizenship and #1 country where I'm 100%
likely to get a work visa, was the United States. Not exactly a revelation.

~~~
donaltroddyn
I'm an Irish citizen and it gives me an 87% chance of getting a work visa for
the UK, where Irish citizens have the right to work, study and vote in certain
elections, as well as to access social welfare benefits and health services.

------
Roritharr
As someone with a "complicated" situation interested in migrating, i'd love to
use this once it's got a bit more meat.

I'm a C-Level of a successful startup in Germany and have been for nearly 5
years now, have been programmer and other roles before that, all in all >10
years of experience in IT, but have quit my studies so technically my A-levels
are the highest form of education.

I get wildly different results on the question where to I could migrate
depending on which immigration lawyers I ask, so a centralized platform that
helps me work towards my migration goal would be very welcome!

~~~
betocmn
Thank you for the feedback. In Australia and some other countries, your
experience will be enough. In Australia, specifically [0], for most tech
occupations, 8+ years of experience can replace a formal degree.

[0] [https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-
faqs.html](https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-faqs.html)

------
champagnepapi
Cool idea However, don't want to enter my email in... Sorry.

~~~
netsharc
I just entered some garbage e-mail address, it showed me the result after
that.

------
justinhj
Some feedback: the simple leaderboard and percentage chance is a good
indicator and in my case the choices were relevant. I would suggest to make it
more useful you have a click through on each country that highlights the pros
and cons of those countries and even better linking to how it affects your
chances. For example in my case New Zealand is particularly looking for
software engineers.

~~~
betocmn
Clicking directly in the countries is a great idea. I will play with it, thank
you!

------
nestorherre
Cool tool. I just tried it, got some results, but I'm not getting much more
info than just the countries. I'd like to know why do you show me this
results, what are the benefits and options that make this countries have a
bigger chance than others.

Thanks.

------
marcv81
I don't believe there are visa requirements between EU countries, you might
want to fix that (maybe skip the EU countries for EU citizen, or give 100%?)

~~~
betocmn
Great point. I'm currently giving it the same weight as other bilateral
agreements (e.g. Chile and Australia) but it should be a different category.
Thank you!

------
waqf
I don't just want to see the top 5 countries, I want to see every country for
which you have data. Why are they greyed out?

------
collyw
It lets you click "next" while missing an answer without letting you go back
to fix it.

------
nkrisc
Entered a gibberish email and was still able to see the results, you can just
try that.

------
xfitm3
Email requirement? No thanks.

------
simonke
> We may use your Personal Information to contact you with newsletters,
> marketing or promotional materials and other information that may be of
> interest to you. You may opt out of receiving any, or all, of these
> communications from us by following the unsubscribe link or instructions
> provided in any email we send.

What about GDPR?

------
tesrx
Currently seeing: 504 Gateway Time-out

